#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-03-06
<Zilvador_> Godaften
<Zilvador_> sbc, er du her?
<Zilvador_> Jeg havde nær glemt mødet
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-03-07
<Futte> #ubuntu-dk-snak
